# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Torgar] Rdacteur/ Modrateur Dv Web

## DRH

Torgar vient d'intgrer  l'quipe Dveloppement Web en qualit de Rdacteur/Modrateur. 

Flicitations et bon courage ::ccool:: .

----------

